# No Wrap Rib Method



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 24, 2017)

There is another thread about unwrapped ribs and this is what I believe I would prefer to do. I have smoked several racks both ways.When I wrapped I felt that the wrap washed off the rub I put on and at times turned the ribs to mush. The times I didn't wrap the ribs turned out dry. Can y'all that have a tried and true unwrapped method let me in on the secret? Time? Temp? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sir porkalot (Aug 24, 2017)

When not wrapping, spritzing is your friend.
I use a squirt bottle and use various mixtures (water/Apple juice, etc) to spritz the ribs every 30 minutes of so for the last couple of hours..
Spritzing is not needed earlier than that and can even slow the cook down.
I cook mine at 275F for ~4.5 hours unwrapped and spritz last couple of hours. I like to see a bark start to form before I start spritzing.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't wrap.  I rub and pt them on the smoker for 4 hours without lifting the lid.  I make sure the smoker stays between 225 and 250 for that period.  Then i will start checking them, pull back, bend test, and even IT about 195.  When i like what I'm seeing, pull em off or sauce and hit them on a hot grill if that's what you want.  

Mike


----------



## cksteele (Aug 24, 2017)

well first off a lot of the success or failure depends on the base product you're using. if you buy a high quality pork  like a compart duroc or other heritage breed with good fat marbling   wrapping or not wrapping the meat will stay moist. if you  buy industrial factory farmed  pork that doesn't have the  fat marbling in it  then keeping it moist without  wrapping  will be an issue. thats just what ive found  if its with pork or beef  start with a quality foundation best advice i can give ya


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 24, 2017)

cksteele said:


> well first off a lot of the success or failure depends on the base product you're using. if you buy a high quality pork  like a compart duroc or other heritage breed with good fat marbling   wrapping or not wrapping the meat will stay moist. if you  buy industrial factory farmed  pork that doesn't have the  fat marbling in it  then keeping it moist without  wrapping  will be an issue. thats just what ive found  if its with pork or beef  start with a quality foundation best advice i can give ya


Even though I live in Texas in a small city there is only one butcher shop. I don't know what they actually do at that shop because they never have meat. I am stuck with the Walmart options of vacuumed packed options. I have found one brand which I will never use again, but this is my limit.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2017)

A Texan who wants to eat pork??? 

If you live in Texas enjoy the beef your getting it cheap!


----------



## zymer (Aug 25, 2017)

cksteele said:


> well first off a lot of the success or failure depends on the base product you're using. if you buy a high quality pork  like a compart duroc or other heritage breed with good fat marbling   wrapping or not wrapping the meat will stay moist. if you  buy industrial factory farmed  pork that doesn't have the  fat marbling in it  then keeping it moist without  wrapping  will be an issue. thats just what ive found  if its with pork or beef  start with a quality foundation best advice i can give ya


On a related note: for standard pork, spares work better than back ribs because they typically have more marbling.  I don't wrap, but almost always cook spares.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2017)

I do both ways, but I always use Babybacks.

I buy them fresh, never frozen.

Here's a rack I did a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263432/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce

Al


----------

